# Insurance Offer - Dawes Mono or Genesis Flyer?



## Nick G (22 Apr 2009)

the insurance offer for my nicked fixie (see elsewhere) is either of the above two. To be honest, I'd rather have the money and may ask for it, but it's likely to be less than the value of the bike they're offering I reckon.

Anybody got any thoughts about the above, or whether I should push for cash, and how much? They've maxed out the offer at £500 towards the replacement bike so I have to add the difference anyway.


----------



## 4F (22 Apr 2009)

I would push for the cash and then get exactly what you want. Both those bikes seem to be at the £ 500 mark so if you are happy with that then push for that.


----------



## Nick G (22 Apr 2009)

It's unlikely I'll be offered more than £350 cash - the insurance companies get big discounts from the bike retailers so if I took the Genesis, RRP £599 (so I have to pay the extra £100) the insurance company would pay much less than the £500 "contribution".


Nevertheless, £350 to put towards the bike I want may be better than having a bike I don't want.


----------



## MajorMantra (22 Apr 2009)

The bikes ares similar spec except that the Dawes has mudguards. Personally I'd go for the Flyer because it's better looking, but then I'm biased as I already ride one and I love it.

Have considered the Ridgeback Solo? It's very similar to the Flyer but has mudguards and rack mounts.

Matthew


----------



## fossyant (23 Apr 2009)

Flyer would be my option, but that all depends upon if you like it ?


----------



## Greenbank (23 Apr 2009)

MajorMantra said:


> Have considered the Ridgeback Solo? It's very similar to the Flyer but has mudguards and rack mounts.



Dunno if they still make it, but the Genesis Skyline was the mudguard+rack boss version of the Flyer.

If I hadn't of splashed out on the Tempo I would have got a Skyline or a Pearson Hanzo.


----------



## MajorMantra (23 Apr 2009)

Greenbank said:


> Dunno if they still make it, but the Genesis Skyline was the mudguard+rack boss version of the Flyer.



Compare photos of the Skyline and Solo next to one another, they're identical. Don't forget that Ridgeback and Genesis are two arms of the same brand - I think they've just changed the decals and one or two components to shake things up for the 2009 bikes:

Solo:








Skyline:







Matthew


----------



## 4F (23 Apr 2009)

If I had to chosse between the 2 bikes offered then I would go for the Genesis as it looks far nicer than the Dawes.


----------



## Greenbank (23 Apr 2009)

MajorMantra said:


> Compare photos of the Skyline and Solo next to one another, they're identical.



Ah, thanks!


----------



## MrGrumpy (24 Apr 2009)

the 2009 Genesis flyer looks the muts, and my C2W ends soon


----------

